# Is it aggression? HELP



## Evelyn (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a 11 month old neutered male vizsla named Chili. He is well exercised everyday and plays well with other dogs at the dog park. He is usually quite submissive at the park always running away from any confrontations with any overly assertive dogs. HOWEVER, there has been three instances where he began showing signs of what I perceived as aggression. The first incident was when he was playing with a Lab puppy onleash and suddenly he snapped and wanted to bite. He snarled and showed teeth at the puppy even when i moved him away from the dog. I assumed it was because the puppy didnt know it's place. The second incident was with an adult male german shepard and when they greeted each other on leash Chili just snapped and made that aggressive fighting noise (snarling etc). I moved him away quick. Finally the third incident happened with a medium sized poodle that Chili sees often. Chili would normally lie down on his side and let the poodle sniff his entire body. He seemed relaxed and suddenly he lunged and snapped but didn't bite. It was bewildering to me because he use to let the poodle do that to him and suddenly he didnt like it anymore. In all instances I reprimanded him with a jerk of the leash and a firm NO. My questions are is Chili becoming aggressive? Is this how i should respond everytime he wants to snap like that? There is NEVER any warning that he is going to snap (at least none that I see or hear). He has never bitten another dog because I catch it on time but am wondering if he is just warning the other dog or is he with the full intention to bite and attack? Is there anything that I should do to ensure that he doesnt get anymore aggressive and have it escalate out of control? Is there any other ways that I can assert my pack leadership? (i already do the usual having him sit etc for his food and walking out of the door first etc ) Any advice etc will be much appreciated.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/12/history-and-misconceptions-of-dominance.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/09/horny-male-vizsla.html

Evelyn,
I hope the above posts help.

You have a male that is now a* high-powered hunting dog * [/color] "teenager.

I own our two Vizslas and if we walk down the street and other dogs about the same size as mine are coming towards us on a sidewalk, I will switch sides of the street. Dogs on-leash meeting each other can be trouble. Why risk it. 

Try not to stand around talking with other owners too much with your male if other males (intact or not) are doing the same. They get bored and a bored dog might choose to see "who is top dog." It is what male dogs do. I used to think of Bailey as that 16-18 year old high school football player when he was 15 to 18 months old. He might get in a "fight" with another football player of his same size but would not take on a small freshman or some NFL linebacker. Now at three, he seems past that "have to prove myself" stage. Bailey is still intact.

A Vizsla will play HARD. If you are not used to it, it can look terrible. Bailey has a Lab friend that tackle each other, body slam each other, pin each other, the whole time tails a wagging.


IMHO obedience classes (more than just puppy intro class) are extremely important to Vizsla owners who do not train their dogs to hunt. A dog that goes into hunt training learns discipline because the hunter and dog have to be a team and the dog has a job that has predictable rules. 

Does Chili have a job or is he a bored teenager?


Happy trails and trials,
Rod a.k.a. redbirddog
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

agree with redbirddog. Dogs on leashes should not be grereting each other. Its just asking for an undersirable incident to happen. I try my best to avoid any kind of meeting between my dog an another if they are on leash, and my dog is the least aggressive dog.

And they do play hard. Sometimes its hard to watch. Scout has a Boxer pal at the dog park, and holy crow the two of them go at it wrestling with each other, body slamming, grabbing their necks, its insane. But they never make a peep and the entire time both have their tales wagging. Scout knows which kind of dogs will play rough with him and which ones won't, and he changes the type of play accordingly.


----------



## Evelyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your responses.....Chili goes to obedience classes and will start agility classes next month. I think Redbird dog has a great point because after thinking about it maybe Chili is just a bored teenager and thus randomly lashes out.....I will try thinking of new and exciting ways to mentally stimulate him.....Thanks again for the input


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

Evelyn,
I agree with the above advice. An additional suggestion is to check out the book "Feisty Fido" by Patricia McConnell-- I'm about to buy it. It has great suggestions about working on getting your dog's attention so that when you get in sticky situations, you can get your dog to look at you immediately and that breaks the focus on the other dog. Also, it sounds like the leash is a common denominator in these situations, so your dog might just have some leash reactivity and jerking the leash ironically makes it worse. Check out the book if you are able to-- I think it'll really help.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

A dog on a tie-out is more likely to bite, and the same must be true for a dog on a leash. My theory is that they feel more vulnerable when tied or leashed; CAN'T run away from a perceived threat, and so.. "The best defense is a good offense."


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

Evelyn,

Here's a good link about leash problems. Hope it helps!

http://www.michaelbaugh.com/?p=241

Laura


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Walking around with Sammy we meet a lot of dogs and so far I noticed a dog on a tight leash is trouble waiting to happen.

I wrote this before and copy/paste the following, it's OK to disagree it's only my observation and opinion:

Also, many dog owners carry treats everywhere, this is responsible for the guarding behavior dogs display when another dog approaches. 
A giant poodle who desperately wanted to meet my dog suddenly growled once we got close. The poodle started to chew the treats through the owner's pants pockets. The dog's owner never associated the treats he was carrying for his dog with the reaction of the dog. But it was crystal clear from my view point.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Leash aggression can be a problem. Dogs on leashes know they can't escape and are more vulnerable, and the other dog in the situation also "knows" this. I would not jerk back on the leash--you are possibly reinforcing the idea that it's the _other dog's_ fault that his leash is getting jerked, and might just be perpetuating the cycle. If you need to pull your dog off, I was taught to grab his back legs and lift up, like a wheelbarrow. The dog will turn his attention to what's happening to his back legs, and you are much less likely to get accidentally bitten, and it gives the other dog a chance to escape. You should do this to whichever dog is on the top (usually the "aggressor").

We were told in obedience classes not to let dogs interact while on leashes if at all possible. For one, they could easily get tangled up in leashes while playing, and also, leash aggression might develop.

You can try working on focus exercises--get your dog to focus on YOU, not the other dog. Also, don't tense up on your end of the leash--your dog can tell you are tense and anxious, and thus he will become tense and anxious. Don't tighten/shorten the leash either--this can artificially cause your dog to stand taller, which may be taken as a threatening posture by another dog.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Just returned from our walk, Sam on my lap, iPad resting on his back. Only big dogs walk at night and no one is looking for trouble, everyone keeps away. 8)


----------

